# Vikan - Extra Long wheel spoke brush (Anybody used one ?)



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Looking into replacing my Megs wheel Spoke Brush as its seen better days, what do you guys think of this one seeing as the wheel woolies are no longer in existence?
Cheers
:thumb:
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheels-tyres/vikan-extra-long-wheel-spoke-brush/prod_391.html


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

these are really good m8

extra long wheel brush from raceglaze.

http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/wheels&tyres.html


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Ta, when I look at the picture the bar from the head seems to be bare and not covered in plastic therefore possibly scratching rims, can you check for me ?
Ta


----------



## surgemaster (Jul 5, 2006)

get 1 of these m8 can't fault them!
http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/detail-brush-p-324.html


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

surgemaster said:


> get 1 of these m8 can't fault them!
> http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/detail-brush-p-324.html


Would you say that these are better than the Vikan?


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

ukimportz said:


> these are really good m8
> 
> extra long wheel brush from raceglaze.
> 
> http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/wheels&tyres.html


Soon as i can be bothered to replace my sorry excuse product fit for purpose i.e. my Meg's brush i'll be getting one of the RaceGlaze brushes, by all accounts they're spot on and half the price of the other two mention so far. Gets the :thumb: :thumb: from me...


----------



## d6dph (Mar 6, 2007)

Raceglaze one is pretty good tbh.

Not seen any problems with marking the wheels.


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

the raceglaze one is really good, no bare metal & definitely no chance of marking your wheels

any visible parts are plastic!!


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks guys, me thinks its the race glaze one !


----------



## Lespaul (May 23, 2006)

Another vote for the Raceglaze extra long brushes from me, much better than the Vikan brush I have, my Vikan doesn't seem to clean the wheels all that well  

Darren


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Lespaul said:


> Another vote for the Raceglaze extra long brushes from me, much better than the Vikan brush I have, my Vikan doesn't seem to clean the wheels all that well
> 
> Darren


Does anybody have a promo code for Raceglaze?:thumb: 
Placing the order shortly


----------



## Autotec (Aug 3, 2007)

don't touch the raceglaze one after a while the handle will come off. You can't beet the vikan one i use it everyday and have never scratched a rim. I vover up the metal part with electrical tape just to be carefull.
Here is some of the rims i have done with it.
before








after








before








after








as you can see 1 everyday car rim and a not so everyday car rim and have not scratched one to date.
I have used the Megs wheel brush and i think it is the biggest pile of kak ever made.
Hope this help. Vikans are a bit more expensive but last a lot longer.
:thumb:


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Cheers Autotec..........hmmmmm now i am at odds and stevens !


----------



## ukimportz (Mar 23, 2007)

i have'nt got this yet but a lot of the other guys on here have & they swear by it.

http://www.motorgeek.co.uk/detail-brush-p-324.html


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

dibbs26 said:


> Looking into replacing my Megs wheel Spoke Brush as its seen better days, what do you guys think of this one seeing as the wheel woolies are no longer in existence?
> Cheers
> :thumb:
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheels-tyres/vikan-extra-long-wheel-spoke-brush/prod_391.html


I have both the RaceGlaze and the Vikan brushes and the RaceGlaze is defnitely the better of the two. The Vikan bristles are not as soft so really do suit very heavily soiled backs of wheels that require a bit of elbow grease. The RaceGlaze ones are softer and dont cause any scratching at all so far for me and is the brush of choice alongside a bullet brush. Never need anything else. Hope this helps:thumb:


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

something i think everyone will agree on is that the Megs one is a pile of poop.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

With the raceglaze with it not being flexible how easy is it to get behind say the backs of a 5 spoked alloy?
Would you go for the universal wheel cleaning brush that can bend..?
see attached.......http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/wheels&tyres.html


----------



## Janitor (Feb 14, 2006)

Andy_Green said:


> something i think everyone will agree on is that the Megs one is a pile of poop.


Humm, yes...

I had a Meguiars Ultra-Safe Wheel Brush. On one rushed and stubborn clean, I was scrubbing away safe in the knowledge that this was a safe brush and that the rubber end on the twisted wires that hold all the bristles would protect the wheels from any damage

Only after a particularly vigorous couple of minutes did I notice that the rubber end had disappeared and it was wire on wheel 

Luckily, it was on my old van and not important like that, but not good... definitely not good


----------



## Stan (Aug 30, 2006)

This gets my vote










EZ Detail brush.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Stan said:


> This gets my vote
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same wheels as me stan, whats it like a getting rid of the dirt behind the 5 arms?


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

Another vote for the EZ Detail brush, it's excellent :thumb:


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Shall I just get both..............


----------



## SDP (Oct 17, 2006)

Re: Vikan brush - I use this brush daily and it is spot on. I have seen no evidence of scratching.

It is a very fast and effective tool for cleaning deep inside wide wheel rims eg those found on 911's etc.

It is a good brush as it is both bendy and stiff and is of a wide diameter which means that it cleans very quickly.

Like all Vikan products it will still be in one piece long after most of the other tat has fallen apart.

For those who say it scratches - what causes the scratches? Mine is completely plastic coated.


----------



## racquel (Dec 18, 2006)

The Vikan ones do not scratch


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

SDP said:


> Re: Vikan brush - I use this brush daily and it is spot on. I have seen no evidence of scratching.
> 
> It is a very fast and effective tool for cleaning deep inside wide wheel rims eg those found on 911's etc.
> 
> ...


I think i need to clear up my previous comments by explaining what i mean by sccratching:

Firstly, the Vikan brush IS A GOOD BRUSH - no doubt.

If you hold the Raceglaze and Vikan brushes sise by side and brush the bristles against the back of your hand you will find the RaceGlaze one has much softer bristles and they are more flexible.

What you have to then ask yourself is "How dirty are your wheels". If they are kept clean on a regular basis you only need the softer bristles.

Then, bearing in mind that your wheels are probably painted with basecoat and clear (laquered). Would you wash your car paintwork with the brush and not expect to see micromarring, scratches and swirls. I think not.

Hope this clears up what i meant.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

look i will solve this once and for all buy a EZ detail wheel brush cos that is the best of all those mentioned and yes i have all the ones that have been mentioned, even the megs one that i use for cleaning inside zorst pipes 

i use the EZ all day pretty much every day and loads of diferent rims new to old big to small, that and the swissol wheel brush is the only thing that would touch my rims so that is what i use on clients wheels


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

will the EZ brush take off any wax protection I have applied to the wheels?


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

^^ er no mate it depends what cleaner you use with it to whether it will strip sealant off


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

I have the all the Vikan brushes from Tim. I'm very impressed with the extra long one, soft bristles but just the right amount of flex (replaceable head but I dunno how much they are). The normal wheel brush is very stiff though.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

james b said:


> ^^ er no mate it depends what cleaner you use with it to whether it will strip sealant off


As the wheels have wheel wax protecting them all I do is snow foam the wheels, rinse off, and the use some CG wash and gloss diluted in a sprayer.
This is then agitated and also rinsed off.
Still at odds and stevens as to which brush to buy......


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Just placed my order with Motorgeek, I have gone for EZ detail brush as the top part of the brush bends to get right behind the inner wheel and also behind the 5 arms on my alloys..........will see how we get on and will right up in a week or so with my observations. 
Thanks for all the input guys !


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Honestly you wont regret it


----------



## Refined Reflections (May 12, 2006)

I also have all the brushes mentioned and use all of them all the time, the race glaze one is prefect in my mind for deep wheels that are really dirty or require that you only use delicate cleaner (ie polished rims where strong cleaner will cause damage) never once had a failure and I was using them well before they were released for sale and I'm not the gentlest of users, the EZ Detail I use on most wheels that are light dirt or allow me to use strong cleaner, megs as James for exhausts or suspension, Vakan on wheels where they are deep and very dirty, and can use strong cleaner, I find the bristle a little like springs and get covered in spots if having to work hard. Swissvax the perfect face wheel brush, used on any finish just doesn't mark.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

james b said:


> look i will solve this once and for all buy a EZ detail wheel brush cos that is the best of all those mentioned and yes i have all the ones that have been mentioned, even the megs one that i use for cleaning inside zorst pipes
> 
> i use the EZ all day pretty much every day and loads of diferent rims new to old big to small, that and the swissol wheel brush is the only thing that would touch my rims so that is what i use on clients wheels


Same as me mate nothing else would match.:thumb:


----------



## Liverpool-Lad (Jun 27, 2006)

Erm, a microfibre wash mitt with wheels that open will be the easiest and cheapest method, they have them in Poundland. Sorted.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Liverpool-Lad said:


> Erm, a microfibre wash mitt with wheels that open will be the easiest and cheapest method, they have them in Poundland. Sorted.


Fair enough, but for ease of use and cleaning power the brush does it for me. I suppose the MF's would need a serious clean afterwards whereas the brush just gets rinsed out........
Hope you are ok anyway my fellow scouser !:thumb:


----------

